# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Linerairi " A " FJALËT E LINEARIT " A " a jan Shqip apo një gjuhë që s'ekziston

## illyrianboyful

Tabletat e Linearit A të gjetura në kret, të kompozuara nga 85 ideograme dhe shenja. shkrimet datojn nga - 2000 para erës sonë

Për këto tableta thuhet gjaja se jan në një gjuhë të panjohur, ( përralla)

e disa këtu në forum thojn gjaja se jan bër në dy gjuhë Shqipe dhe Sllave, apo balto slave.


*SHQIP 100%*


 

















U-MI-NA-SI (HT 28b.1-2, 117a.1-2)

PI-* 34-TE (HT 116a.4)	=? ] PI-MI-NA-TE (AP Za 2,2)

SI-DU-* 034-KU- MI (HT 110a.1)	=? * SI-DU-MI-NA-KU- MI

* TI-RI (KN Zc 6)	=? * MI-NA-TI-RI

* JU-TE-MI [(ZA 6A.1-2)	=? * MI-NA-JU-TE-MI 

Voir aussi la note * 325, ci-dessous.
  * 22 = m PI 2 (voir Duhoux 1984, Janda 1986, Melena 1987; Tosa 2010)
  * 29 = m PU 2 (voir Duhoux 1984, Janda 1986, Melena 1987; Tosa 2010)
  * 56 = PA 3 ou m PA 3 (voir SMID 1981, p 61;. Duhoux 1984, Janda 1986, Melena 1987; Tosa 2010)
  * 65 = JU (voir SMID 1981, p. 61)
  * 66 = TA 2 = TNA (Pape-Raison 1978: 28).
Cf. KI-RE-* 66 (HT 85b.1-2, HT 129,1) et KI-RE-TA-NA (HT 2.3, HT 108.1, 120.4 à 5 HT), et * 66-TI-TE (PK 1,3) et TA-NA-TI (HT 7A.4, 10B.4, 98a.2)
  * 304 = KA 2 ;  * 306 = A 2 (forme ressemble AB 43, connu de MON Zf 2); * 318 = DI 2


HT Wc 3017	HT 94
* 304 + PA	a.1: KA-PA
DI-* 306	a.4: * 318 - * 306
QA-KU-RE	b.2: KE-KI-EF
* 304 = KA	 
* JA-304 [(14a PH)	cf. A-SI-JA-KA (HT 28a.1, 28b.1-2)
] * 304 + PA-DA-047-KU * [	 
* 304 + PA (lots)	KA-PA (HT 6A.1; 8B.4 HT, HT 94a.1; HT 102,1; HT 140,5)
* 304 + PA + * 316 + D3 (HT Wa <1021bis>)	 
* 304 + PA-KU-PA (HT Nous 1020a)	 
* 306 = A	 
] * 306 -JA-PI (Arkh 3b.1)	WA-JA-PI-[] (HT 9b.1)
] * 306-KI-TA2 (HT 122b.2)	A-* 301-KI-TA-A (Zb TY 4)
] * 306-QE-DU [(KH 21,3)	 
] - * 306-TI-KA-A-RE [(HT 4,1)	A-TI-KA (ZA Wc.a1-2)
* 306-TU-JA (HT 115b.3)	cf. JA-JA-A [(ZA 4a.2-3)
 * 314 = PU 3



325 = MA-NA?
Si le préfixe I-/J- indique un datif, ce qui provoque A-SA-SA-RA changer à JA-SA-SA-RA-ME (IO Za 6, 12, 16; PL Zf 1; Za PS 2; TL Za 1b) ou à JA-SA-SA-RA-MA-NA (KN Za 10), alors nous pourrions interpréter RI-QE-TI-A-SA-SA-RA-* 325 (PO Zg 1) en tant que RI-QE -T plus IA-SA-SA-RA-* 325 * 325 que l'identification soit ME ou MANA, * U-MI-NA-ZA - U-MI-NA-SI;? * voir la note 34 ci-dessus). En outre, cf. A-325-ZA *.
 * 348 (hapax hapax) = SI 2

 * 363 (et   364 *?) *= SO 2*

DUHET DITUR SE KËTU NË VIJIM ËSHTË NË REALITET NJË DOKUMENT MALLRASH TË NJË DEPOJE, për shembullë, aty jan të shënuara me numra që unë i kam fëshir, se sa mallë ka shku sa ka ardhë etj.

U-MI-NA-SI
VIR + KA 
SA-RA 2,    shembullë këtu, = sa ka ra mallë
WI-DI- NA
JA-QI f	6 ja qi = ja qe ku e kemi, dmth mallin që kemi në dispozicion


 E  E
OLE + DI	SA-RA = dmth Malli që e kemi kontrolluar, E DI SA RA = E DI SA KA HY MALLË

A-RU RA-DA-    A-RU = është ruajt( mallë, s'duhet harruar se, është dokument klasifikim malli në depo)  RA-DA =RA malli që ka ra, dhe DA= malli që u NDA

I-TA-JA 

WI-DI- NA	1 
3 
10	5 3


GRA	A-SI-JA-KA 
A-RU RA-DA- 
SA-RA 


NI	SA-RA 2
PU-RA 

OLE +?	JA-QI 
A-RU RA-DA	 	

PA-RO-SU	  	  	  

Les transcriptions phonétiques valeurs d'usage en linéaire B de signes linéaires A supposé être le même. Voir aussi ci-dessous, les «valeurs phonétiques des signes."
Les mots de 3 syllabes ou plus apparaissent exactement le même dans les deux Linéaire A et Linéaire B
Godart 1984
A-TI-KA (ZA Wc 2.A1-2; KN V 831.4) 
DA-I-PI-TA (ZA 8.5, 10a.4-5; KN B 799,1) 
I-JA-TE (Zb PH 4 , PY Eq 146,9) 
I-TA-JA (HT 28a.6; KN Ap 769,2, Xe 537,2) 
KI-DA-RO (HT 47a.4, 117a.9, 122a.2-3;? KN E 842.3) 
PA -I-TO (HT 97a.3, 120,6; KN 59 occurrences) 
SE-TO-I-JA (PR Za 1b; KN 22 accidents) 
SU-KI-RI-TA (PH Wa 32; KN 9 occurrences), SU -KI-RI-TE-I-JA (Zb HT 158b) 
éventuellement un - RA - KO (KO Zf 2;? KN 5 occurrences)
Complémentaires A-TI-KA (ZA Wc 2.A1-2; KN V 831.4) 
PA-RA-NE (HT 115a.4, b.1; KN Vc 7616)
Les mots de 3 syllabes ou plus en linéaire A, qui sont très similaires à des mots en Linéaire B
A-KA-RU (HT 2.1, 86a.1);. Cf a-ka-rê-u (KN B 416) 
A-RA-NA-RE (HT 1.4);. cf a-ra-na-ro ( KN Comme 1516.11) 
A-RE-SA-NA (ZB 2);. cf un-re-sa-ni-e (Un 724,2 PY) 
A-SA-RA 2 (HT 89,1);. cf a-sa- ro (KN Comme 40,4) 
A-SU-JA (HT 11A.3-4);. cf a-si-wi-ja (PY Fr 1206) 
A-TA-RE (ZA 8,1);. cf une-ta- ro (PY Un 35,5) 
A-TI-RU (ZA 4a.3);. cf un-ti-ro (KN Dv 1272B) 
DI-DE-RU (HT 86a.3, 95a.4, b.4); cf. di-de-ro (KN Dv 1504B) 
DA-MI-NU (HT 117a.8);. cf da-mi-ni-ja (PY Aa 96, Annonce 697) et da-mi-ni-jo ( commune sur KN-D comprimés et ailleurs) 
DU-PU3-RE (KO Za 1b);. cf du-pu2-ra-zo (KN Da 1173) 
KA-SA-RU (HT 10B.3);. cf ka- sa-ro (KN C 912B) 
KI-RI-TA2 (HT 114a.1, 121,1);. cf ki-ri-ta (KN G 820,1, 785,1 Ld) 
KU-KU-RA-DA (HT 117a.7) cf. ku-ka-da-ro (KN Uf 836.b) 
KU-PA3-NU (HT 1, etc);. cf ku-pa3-no (KN Df 1219B) 
KU-PA3-NA-TU ( 47a.1 HT-2, 119,3);. cf ku-pa-nu-nous à (KN Comme 1517.8) 
KU-RU-KU (HT 87,4);. cf ku-ru-ka (KN Vc 5510) 
MA_SI_DU ( HT 43.1-2);. cf ma-si-dwo (KN Fh 360B) MI + JA + RU (plusieurs);. cf mi-ja-ro (KN Ln 1568.1) 
PA-JA-RE (plusieurs), cf. pa-ja-ro (KN Comme 1519.6) 
QA-QA-RU (plusieurs);. cf qa-qa-ro (KN Comme 604.3) 
QA-RA2-WA (HT 86a.3);. cf qa-ra2-wo (KN Ce 50.1a) 
SA-MA-RO (HT 88.5 à 6);. cf sa-ma-ra (PY Jn 829,15, etc,] sa-ma-ru [KN V 655.1, et sa-ma- ri-jo , KN Da 1147, Np 857) 
SI-KI-RA (HT 8a.4);. cf si-ki-ro (KN U 8210.1) 
SI-MI-TA (HT 96a.2-3); cf . si-mi-te-u (KN Am 827.1) 
TA-NA-TI (HT 7A.4, 10B.4, 98a.2), cf. ] ta-na-ti (KN Uf <311> .2) 
TE-JA-RE (HT 117a.5);. cf te-ja-ro (KN 479 V v.3, X 5525,1, 8661B) 
WA-DU -NA (HT 6b.1-2, 85b.4-5);. cf wa-du-na (KN V 503.3) 
WI-RA-RE-MI-TE (ZA 9,6);. cf nous-ru-ma -ta (PY Ub 1318.4)


Lutemi për kontribut në deshifrimin e domethënjeve të fjalëve të LINEARIT A dhe ky është një kontirbut për çështjen kombëtare

----------


## Kreksi

Les transcriptions phonétiques valeurs d'usage en linéaire B de signes linéaires A supposé être le même. Voir aussi ci-dessous, les «valeurs phonétiques des signes."
Les mots de 3 syllabes ou plus apparaissent exactement le même dans les deux Linéaire A et Linéaire B
Godart 1984
A-TI-KA (ZA Wc 2.A1-2; KN V 831.4)
DA-I-PI-TA (ZA 8.5, 10a.4-5; KN B 799,1)
I-JA-TE (Zb PH 4 , PY Eq 146,9)
I-TA-JA (HT 28a.6; KN Ap 769,2, Xe 537,2)
KI-DA-RO (HT 47a.4, 117a.9, 122a.2-3;? KN E 842.3)
PA -I-TO (HT 97a.3, 120,6; KN 59 occurrences)
SE-TO-I-JA (PR Za 1b; KN 22 accidents)
SU-KI-RI-TA (PH Wa 32; KN 9 occurrences), SU -KI-RI-TE-I-JA (Zb HT 158b)
éventuellement un - RA - KO (KO Zf 2;? KN 5 occurrences)
Complémentaires A-TI-KA (ZA Wc 2.A1-2; KN V 831.4)
PA-RA-NE (HT 115a.4, b.1; KN Vc 7616)
Les mots de 3 syllabes ou plus en linéaire A, qui sont très similaires à des mots en Linéaire B
A-KA-RU (HT 2.1, 86a.1);. Cf a-ka-rê-u (KN B 416)
A-RA-NA-RE (HT 1.4);. cf a-ra-na-ro ( KN Comme 1516.11)
A-RE-SA-NA (ZB 2);. cf un-re-sa-ni-e (Un 724,2 PY)
A-SA-RA 2 (HT 89,1);. cf a-sa- ro (KN Comme 40,4)
A-SU-JA (HT 11A.3-4);. cf a-si-wi-ja (PY Fr 1206)
A-TA-RE (ZA 8,1);. cf une-ta- ro (PY Un 35,5)
A-TI-RU (ZA 4a.3);. cf un-ti-ro (KN Dv 1272B)
DI-DE-RU (HT 86a.3, 95a.4, b.4); cf. di-de-ro (KN Dv 1504B)
DA-MI-NU (HT 117a.8);. cf da-mi-ni-ja (PY Aa 96, Annonce 697) et da-mi-ni-jo ( commune sur KN-D comprimés et ailleurs)
DU-PU3-RE (KO Za 1b);. cf du-pu2-ra-zo (KN Da 1173)
KA-SA-RU (HT 10B.3);. cf ka- sa-ro (KN C 912B)
KI-RI-TA2 (HT 114a.1, 121,1);. cf ki-ri-ta (KN G 820,1, 785,1 Ld)
KU-KU-RA-DA (HT 117a.7) cf. ku-ka-da-ro (KN Uf 836.b)
KU-PA3-NU (HT 1, etc);. cf ku-pa3-no (KN Df 1219B)
KU-PA3-NA-TU ( 47a.1 HT-2, 119,3);. cf ku-pa-nu-nous à (KN Comme 1517.8)
KU-RU-KU (HT 87,4);. cf ku-ru-ka (KN Vc 5510)
MA_SI_DU ( HT 43.1-2);. cf ma-si-dwo (KN Fh 360B) MI + JA + RU (plusieurs);. cf mi-ja-ro (KN Ln 1568.1)
PA-JA-RE (plusieurs), cf. pa-ja-ro (KN Comme 1519.6)
QA-QA-RU (plusieurs);. cf qa-qa-ro (KN Comme 604.3)
QA-RA2-WA (HT 86a.3);. cf qa-ra2-wo (KN Ce 50.1a)
SA-MA-RO (HT 88.5 à 6);. cf sa-ma-ra (PY Jn 829,15, etc,] sa-ma-ru [KN V 655.1, et sa-ma- ri-jo , KN Da 1147, Np 857)
SI-KI-RA (HT 8a.4);. cf si-ki-ro (KN U 8210.1)
SI-MI-TA (HT 96a.2-3); cf . si-mi-te-u (KN Am 827.1)
TA-NA-TI (HT 7A.4, 10B.4, 98a.2), cf. ] ta-na-ti (KN Uf <311> .2)
TE-JA-RE (HT 117a.5);. cf te-ja-ro (KN 479 V v.3, X 5525,1, 8661B)
WA-DU -NA (HT 6b.1-2, 85b.4-5);. cf wa-du-na (KN V 503.3)
WI-RA-RE-MI-TE (ZA 9,6);. cf nous-ru-ma -ta (PY Ub 1318.4) 
=============================================  

Shumë bukur Illyriansboyfull,   më vje inati se  si ka mundësi kjo që dijetarët  tanë nuk mirren as me Linear  B poas  me A....?
Kam gjetur një studiues  shqiptar  të linear B ....por disa mbesin tË  pa sigurt  në Linear  A...i cili është  për afër 1000  vite  më i vjetër, por, pajtohëm me ty, rrokjet  janë  te njêjta..
Mirëpo  problemi  është se, lidhje në mes  dy popujve   që shkruajten tabletat A  dhe B  është krejtë  e ndryshme, nuk ishin i njëjti popull, kjo knfirmohët  nga dëshmit egjiptase që i gjëjmi te shkruara, ata  na japin  mundësi ta  identifikojmi  këtë  popull që e  quanin HAJNIBU, ishin Dolikocefal, u shkatërruan por  jo krejtësishtë  nga invadime të një grupi tjetër, ndoshta ishin hititet  dhe luvitet  e ardhur nga kaukazii ? ...dhe që nga ai moment  u  shkëputën  lidhjet  më egjiptasit në  këtë hapsir të Egjeut....

Problemi i Linear  A  ishte  në fillim leximi i shkrimit, nuk ishte  pra  me rrokje siç e  shohim  më vonë rreth 1400  tek Linear  B ..por  ishte shkrim hiroglifik, ose  një alfabet  proto kanaean   por që i  ngjante atij egjiptas...
Sa  iu perkete kuptimit të   më sipërm,  pa  dyshim se  nuk ka dallim     gjuhe  perveçse  shkrimi është  ndryshe ...por  duhet  shumë punë...
Mendoj se  do ishte shumë mê e lehtë të  fillohet nga Linear  B   dhe pastaj shumë  lehtë vrehet ngjajshmêria...edhepse  jam i sigurt  se tek B kemi te  bêjmi më gjuhën shqipe pa diskutim  por, au  folë  kjo gjuhë edhe para invadimit Dorianë ?....nëse  arrihet  të    gjejmi 10 %  të fjalëve shqip tek Linear A  atëherë  mund  tê themi se ka  vijimsi   të njëjtës   gjuhë  mes dy alfabeteve.
Prandaj e  thëmë  këtu, pse  dijetarët  tanë nuk kyqen në këto studime ? ...nuk e kuptoj ....

----------


## illyrianboyful

> Les transcriptions phonétiques valeurs d'usage en linéaire B de signes linéaires A supposé être le même. Voir aussi ci-dessous, les «valeurs phonétiques des signes."
> Les mots de 3 syllabes ou plus apparaissent exactement le même dans les deux Linéaire A et Linéaire B
> Godart 1984
> A-TI-KA (ZA Wc 2.A1-2; KN V 831.4)
> DA-I-PI-TA (ZA 8.5, 10a.4-5; KN B 799,1)
> I-JA-TE (Zb PH 4 , PY Eq 146,9)
> I-TA-JA (HT 28a.6; KN Ap 769,2, Xe 537,2)
> KI-DA-RO (HT 47a.4, 117a.9, 122a.2-3;? KN E 842.3)
> PA -I-TO (HT 97a.3, 120,6; KN 59 occurrences)
> ...



Sidoqoft, 

Lineari " B" është si thua Shqip me padyshmëri, dhe në qoft se çojm linearin A tek lineari B dhe me të njëjatat fjalë të i japim kuptim Linearit a atëher delë 100% Shqip jo 10%

Por edhe pa u bazuar tek Lineari B mbasi që ndahet me 1000 vite, lineari A deshifrohet me gjuhën shqipe ashtu si ka thënë Niko stilo, e jo si thoujn grekët që i kan mashtruar edhe 
historianët e huaj, që thojn se gjuha e linearit është e panjohur. hajgare.

Ata shkuan dhe për fjalët MA+RU, KU+RO; RU+JA  në vendë se me ardhë tek Shqipëria kaq e ngat, shkuan tek Sumerianët dhe MA+RU e krahasuan me BAR lo e hec e mos plas

----------


## Kreksi

Po, ashtu është, deh më e keqja se  duke ken  në pamundësi të gjenin fjalë geke siç e pritnin tek  A   ata shkuan dhe gabuan edhe  me tej  duke cekur se  gjoja na Lin B kemi fjalê greke..per mendimin tim në asnjerin sepse  greket erdhen  vetem pas 1500  para krishti  ne gadishul, se  besoj qe  menjehere posa  zbarkuan nga anijet iu sulen shkrimeve...
Mirëpo Illyrian..kemi edhe rrokje te habitshme  si; JASA, KOZA, IPINAMA apo JASARAME,...prandaj duhet parË mirë, te shkosh tek LIN B, ke eshe aty shenja te  ngjajshme mos harro...per mua jane dy gjuheshe...mos te mbetet hatri...jam në  KERKIM të  gjuhës  shqipe para indo-europiane... e kuptoni ?

http://www.persee.fr/web/revues/home...num_118_2_4649

----------


## Kreksi

Disa  shembuj nga LIN A; 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Kreksi

Lin: A tabletat  e finit...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Kreksi

1=A-RU= është  ruajtur, patjeter  se  Është shqip,  e  kemi thënë se; â=asht/është...nuk ka dyshim..  por tek fjala  tjetër....komplikohet  Illyrir.....
2. =RA-DA=....si e  shihni....ka problem...vetëm nëse e marrim se edhe kjo fjalë shqipe është huazuar  nga  (ATA..)  siç e  ceka  (=ZIDON= SIDON=) para disa  ditesh...

=A-RU = është ruajt( mallë, s'duhet harruar se, është dokument klasifikim malli në depo)= kjo në rregull pa dyshim shqip !
= RA-DA =RA malli që ka ra, dhe DA= malli që u NDA=   (nuk pajtohem, nuk   ka se  si pershtatet( rada  ti e  di se  ç ka do thotë...)..do e  shohim edhe tek Lin B  nëse  gjejmi këtë..)

----------


## illyrianboyful

> 1=A-RU= është  ruajtur, patjeter  se  Është shqip,  e  kemi thënë se; â=asht/është...nuk ka dyshim..  por tek fjala  tjetër....komplikohet  Illyrir.....
> 2. =RA-DA=....si e  shihni....ka problem...vetëm nëse e marrim se edhe kjo fjalë shqipe është huazuar  nga  (ATA..)  siç e  ceka  (=ZIDON= SIDON=) para disa  ditesh...
> 
> =A-RU = është ruajt( mallë, s'duhet harruar se, është dokument klasifikim malli në depo)= kjo në rregull pa dyshim shqip !
> = RA-DA =RA malli që ka ra, dhe DA= malli që u NDA=   (nuk pajtohem, nuk   ka se  si pershtatet( rada  ti e  di se  ç ka do thotë...)..do e  shohim edhe tek Lin B  nëse  gjejmi këtë..)



Në qoft se nuk e merë parasysh rrethanën  e kësaj pjese të plaketave, atëher çdo kush devijon në gabim!

Nuk duhesh harruar se kjo pjes, A+RU; RA DA; etj ka të bëj me logjistikën e depos, gjestion e stokit të depos të mallërave.  dhe nëse nu8k iu përmbahedh kësaj rrethane shkon në gabim.

Pastaj nuk e di se çka lidhje RADA e slabishtës me Gestion de stock RA+DA mund të jetë gjithashtu lirisht edhe RADHA e Shqipes bile kjo është shumë më afër logjikës së Gjestionit 
të stockit, RADHAT = renditjet, por si e shohim RA+DA është në form PËRMBLEDHJE unë kam bër gestion de stock, dhe kur i shkruajm gjërat i shkruajm në mënyrë të shkurtër, pra edhe RA + DA qëndron në shqip ashtu siç e kam shpjeguar! Me RA = HYRJA E MALLIT dhe DA = ndarja "LE TRIAGES "


PLUS TJERASH TI E DI SE GJUHA SHQIPE ËSHTË E VETMJA QË KA FOLJET MË TË SHKURËTËRA NË BOT.

KU, RA, RO etj etj shembullë PO DU ME MA RU BU KË etj etj

----------


## Kreksi

DUHET  THENE EUREKA  dhe  BRAVO !

... nuk ka diskutim këtu se  luan  topi...;por, siç e thash, duhen dy vegla per te deshifruar  kete provblem ! 

 Nese  te  kujtohet, tek toponimet  e Kretes, aty kam permendur Gurnia dhe MALLIA....dhe vera  një ide  se, qyteti  mori emrii per kete  arsyje sepse aty ndaheshin Mallerat sepse, edhe se  eshte 800  metra largË detit, qyteti prap se  pram luan rolin e nje Porti, një DEPO   e MALLRAVE....  dhe poashtu =Rad=eshte ashtu si thuani  ju RADHITJA  emallrave...100% .... le te te  kritikoje  kush te  doje por duht deshmuar  jo se e  deshirojmi ne ashtu  por, shkenca  nuk na lejon gabime, njesoj si 2+2=4....  ne  mund ti themi bejne 5...por  nuk na lejon formula, ligji i shkences... e ketu  me vjen mirë  që e  gjete  me te paren...super !  tek e fundit  keto shkrime duhet te deshifrohen, si sot, si neser, dikush  do dali e  ta  thoje te  verteten... por se  pari duhet nxjerru ajo teoria  qe  e kam sjellur JING&JANG....te  kujtohet, shkuarja  ardhja perndryshe  do keqkuptohemi ..haaha dhe do ...ndezet  baruati   ne  nuk iu kemi fj pse  ata  baltet e  huazuan nga ne... ...;  hhaahaha ! 
i kam permendur  ukrainasit, nese  te kujtohet.... duhet  dhene pergjigjje disi  perndryshe  keq  do i kemi punet...në keto projekte  punohet  ne  grup  dy veta...  si e sheh, pak nga pak po zgjidhet  REBUSI... ! 
Pastaj nuk e di se çka lidhje RADA e slabishtës me Gestion de stock RA+DA mund të jetë gjithashtu lirisht edhe RADHA e Shqipes bile kjo është shumë më afër logjikës së Gjestionit
të stockit, RADHAT = renditjet, por si e shohim RA+DA është në form 
PËRMBLEDHJE =unë kam bër gestion de stock, dhe kur i shkruajm gjërat i shkruajm në mënyrë të shkurtër, pra edhe RA + DA qëndron në shqip ashtu siç e kam shpjeguar!
 Me= RA
 = HYRJA E MALLIT dhe DA = ndarja "LE TRIAGES "
=RADHA= RA DHITJE= orgaizim i mallnave  per ndarje dhe transportim...
  Sans hesitations....pas  de  probleme....duhet  guxuar !  shendet !

Ti  dergosh nje Mail ekipit te Godart.....që  =d= duhet te  korrogjohet  në =Dh= por  ndoshta jo gjithkund...

Se  harrova, aty siper kemi edhe emrin =MATERE= ka mundesi te ishte =MATARE ? ... ti e  din  se  Matare  është  shume e vjeter, ene per bartjen e ujit per bujqit, punetoret...  shko ek postimi; Nr. 5   e  ke aty...
=MATERE= Ma/ majtje/ mbatjtje e ujit.....mos u habit  se  edhe frengjishtja nganjehere  ndihmon ketu; tari= taritje e  ujit=rrjedhje...Tara? Pastaj kemi edhe lumin Tara  te iliret, ndoshta shqipe e vjeter e kelte ?

----------


## illyrianboyful

> DUHET  THENE EUREKA  dhe  BRAVO !
> 
> ... nuk ka diskutim këtu se  luan  topi...;por, siç e thash, duhen dy vegla per te deshifruar  kete provblem ! 
> 
>  Nese  te  kujtohet, tek toponimet  e Kretes, aty kam permendur Gurnia dhe MALLIA....dhe vera  një ide  se, qyteti  mori emrii per kete  arsyje sepse aty ndaheshin Mallerat sepse, edhe se  eshte 800  metra largË detit, qyteti prap se  pram luan rolin e nje Porti, një DEPO   e MALLRAVE....  dhe poashtu =Rad=eshte ashtu si thuani  ju RADHITJA  emallrave...100% .... le te te  kritikoje  kush te  doje por duht deshmuar  jo se e  deshirojmi ne ashtu  por, shkenca  nuk na lejon gabime, njesoj si 2+2=4....  ne  mund ti themi bejne 5...por  nuk na lejon formula, ligji i shkences... e ketu  me vjen mirë  që e  gjete  me te paren...super !  tek e fundit  keto shkrime duhet te deshifrohen, si sot, si neser, dikush  do dali e  ta  thoje te  verteten... por se  pari duhet nxjerru ajo teoria  qe  e kam sjellur JING&JANG....te  kujtohet, shkuarja  ardhja perndryshe  do keqkuptohemi ..haaha dhe do ...ndezet  baruati   ne  nuk iu kemi fj pse  ata  baltet e  huazuan nga ne... ...;  hhaahaha ! 
> i kam permendur  ukrainasit, nese  te kujtohet.... duhet  dhene pergjigjje disi  perndryshe  keq  do i kemi punet...në keto projekte  punohet  ne  grup  dy veta...  si e sheh, pak nga pak po zgjidhet  REBUSI... ! 
> Pastaj nuk e di se çka lidhje RADA e slabishtës me Gestion de stock RA+DA mund të jetë gjithashtu lirisht edhe RADHA e Shqipes bile kjo është shumë më afër logjikës së Gjestionit
> të stockit, RADHAT = renditjet, por si e shohim RA+DA është në form 
> PËRMBLEDHJE =unë kam bër gestion de stock, dhe kur i shkruajm gjërat i shkruajm në mënyrë të shkurtër, pra edhe RA + DA qëndron në shqip ashtu siç e kam shpjeguar!
> ...




Është vështir sepse fjalët mund të marrin direkcione të shumta dhe jo vetëm një, por ajo çka mundet të ndihmoj është se jan plaketa të gjestionit të stockit,
prandaj duhet ndejtur brenda korrnizës që ka të bëj me gjestionin e stockit.

MATERE këtu mund të ndahet në didsa mënyra shembullë: MA+TËRË dmth = TOTALITETI=TËRËSIA e mallit, "përmban tërësin e mallit"

mund të ndahet edhe MATË+RE = mbatjet e reja.

SU+KI+RI+TA = SUKI I RI +ta Arabisht SUKI=pazari mos të harrojm se Arabët i kemi fqinjë.

dhe SU KURITA = nuk u kurita, por vetëm se kjo pak ndahet nga korrniza e gestionit të stokit, përpos në qoft se e shpjegojm me : su kurita sepse nuk vjedhë.

Në maqedoni shqipëtarët thëjn WA DI NA PUNËT, WA DIMË PROBLEMET dmth e shqipëtojn gjermën W dhe V për me thënë jav etj.

WA +NA+SO+I = WA na solli ??? dhe na pruri

DAMATA = DHA+ MATA

----------


## Kreksi

=MI-NA-TI-RI==JU-TE-MI = =MI-NA-JU-TE-MI ==JU==T'NA==KIRETANA==TANATI==KA==KIRE=shife?
 =TANATI= =KIRETANA= =QAKURE= =KEKIEF= =KA==...PA=KAPA==DI=QAKURE= =KEKIEF=.
=ASIJAKA=..kaPAKUPA==JAPI==UAJAPI==QEDU=
=KIRE=shife? =TANATI= =KIRETANA= =QAKURE= =KEKIEF= =KA=
=...PA=KAPA==DI=QAKURE= =KEKIEF=.=ASIJAKA=..kaPAKUPA=
=JAPI==UAJAPI==QEDU==A-SA-SARA=*JA-SA-SA-RA-ME*==A-TI-KA= 
=JA-JA-A ==JA-SA-SA-RA-MA-NA=

Kjo JA-SA-SA-RA-ME   është  një pseudonim i  një ukrainiane  me te cilen kam patur  probleme, me  ka paditur pêr plagiat..lol....kam kunderhtua  mendimin rreth Mallia, ku ajo e konsideron si antroponim mesopatamiane  ...prandaj kujdes  mos  i huazo nga ajo asnjë shkrim se   nxjerre telashe, i shoqi i saj është një grek  prof  në univ. nê belgj...

Prandaj, shko dhe  merri vetem tek siti PERSE, aty dhe   citon burimin se  perndryshe  njerzit ankohen  dhe nxjerrin telashe...
Source; http://www.persee.fr/web/revues/home...num_118_2_4649

Ketu ke perplote te dhena  rreth Lin A  e  B

----------


## Kreksi

Sipas studiuesve gati se   të gjithë një zërit  janë  te  pajtimit  se  gjuhët  europiane kanë si burim;
A. Brigjet e Kaspikut=================Skitishtja=====Pellazgjis  htja==============
B. Brigjet  e  lumit Gangë, Indi...=====Arianët= ===Snskrishtja  ose  gjuha e  Perendive =====
C. Sumere===================Urim=====
=Bab=Krijuesi(ati) 
=El=ylli
=On=Dielli
= Dielli   është Krijuesi  i yni=Babiloni=
==============================Nese e marrim ketë rrugëtim=====ne  duhet te jemi në  grupin =D=  Egjeu, Mesdheu,   E= Gjetura=Egjeu, i gjetur si vendi i pershtatshëm ?
D. E'gjeu=e"gjetur ?
E. Gjerdap= Derhap=Derd'ap=D'éra=éra=(dera kunder eres) =Porta e  hapur, hyrja  apo dalja ? =Dera e Hekurt=vend kalimi ?
==================================================  ================================
  GJUHËT  INDO-EUROPIANE: Sanscit=(gjua  e perendisë)  ..tani shihi lidhjet  mes  tyre;



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Kreksi

Ti shohim lidhjet  e  gjuhëve   mes  tyre;  Familja Indo -Europiane......unë jam kundërshtar    me shpirt   ndaj teorise  indoeuropiane  por, kur shkenca si matematika e  dËshmon ndryshe, duhet kerkuar  atëhere shtigje tjera, dhe per kete arsyje   jam në kerkim te kësaj gjuhes  Para  indo europiane te gjuhës  shqipe, jam i bindur  se ende  gjuha shqipe ruan keto grimca para ardhjes  sê ketyre grupeve  në gadishull, siç e dëshmon antropologjia si dhe gjenetika, keto dy shkenca si njera  dhe tjetra  se, shqiptarët  duhet të kenëruajtur berthamen e lashtë  para-pellazge  se  perndryshe  edhe ne do ishim shkrirë në gjuhët tjera...do  thotë se  berthama jonë dinarike  që s'ka   te bëje fare  më   imigrimet   nga Lindja....ruajti edhe  gjuhën ose  së paku berthamën, por nuk perjashtohen edhe huazimet, ështe e pamundur,  perndryshe, duhet te  rrxohet e  tera  kjo teori e  gjuheve Indo-europiane  dhe të  emrohet  berthama  e  re; Gjuhët Adriate(adriatike)-Dinarike    por duhet shumë  dekada   punë...
Problemi numer një ështe  se, te parët popuj që shkruanin ishin  ata nga Lindja...pikerishte shkrrimi i Tatarisë, 3500   vite para krishti(nuk po shkojmi tek 6000  se  ato jane vetem disa  shenja  simbole e jo fjalë)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


këto   studime janë nxjerrur nga studiues nderkombtar dhe si perfundim nxjerrin iden se; pellazget  ishin =*INTERMEDIER*=   ndermjetsues  që bartën nga lindja në perendim fjalë  të huaja por, ndoshta edhe anasjelltas ? 
Qe  të mos e perseritim; kjo tem nuk  iu kushtohët  pellazgëve  por Linear A  dhe Liear B ..ju  lusim pra, të    bisedohet  vetem  rreth kesaj   qeshtjes; flm.

----------


## Kreksi

Kush i shton problem  gjuhës  shqipe ? 
-Gjuha tokariane ! Prandaj, nuk mud të  evitohen as  gjurmët  e huazimeve qëi sollen INTERMEDIERET, ndermjetsuesit=pellazgët  deri  tek   popullsija Adriate-Dinarike, por  duke e  ruajtur   gjithënjë thelbin origjinal apo veçorin e saj si gjuhë e ndryshme nga familja  e gjuhëve Indo-europiane.
Prandaj, popullësija e parë e  qytetrimit Egjeanë që  imigroi nga lindja  në perendim u nda    në dy drejtime=Jug-Perendim  dhe Veri-Perendim...ndermjetsues  në mes  dy kontinenteve=qendror=ishin  grupi A, që shkoi tek B   dhe C  kurse   tek ne  erdhen me emrin E=(ta  quajmi keshtu mëmirëpa emra) se është një epok ku ende nuk kishte  emra  per  keta popuj ... dihet  se  u emruan vetem   nga  Homeri  etj.. shek IX-te  para  krishti.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## illyrianboyful

> Ti shohim lidhjet  e  gjuhëve   mes  tyre;  Familja Indo -Europiane......unë jam kundërshtar    me shpirt   ndaj teorise  indoeuropiane  por, kur shkenca si matematika e  dËshmon ndryshe, duhet kerkuar  atëhere shtigje tjera, dhe per kete arsyje   jam në kerkim te kësaj gjuhes  Para  indo europiane te gjuhës  shqipe, jam i bindur  se ende  gjuha shqipe ruan keto grimca para ardhjes  sê ketyre grupeve  në gadishull, siç e dëshmon antropologjia si dhe gjenetika, keto dy shkenca si njera  dhe tjetra  se, shqiptarët  duhet të kenëruajtur berthamen e lashtë  para-pellazge  se  perndryshe  edhe ne do ishim shkrirë në gjuhët tjera...do  thotë se  berthama jonë dinarike  që s'ka   te bëje fare  më   imigrimet   nga Lindja....ruajti edhe  gjuhën ose  së paku berthamën, por nuk perjashtohen edhe huazimet, ështe e pamundur,  perndryshe, duhet te  rrxohet e  tera  kjo teori e  gjuheve Indo-europiane  dhe të  emrohet  berthama  e  re; Gjuhët Adriate(adriatike)-Dinarike    por duhet shumë  dekada   punë...
> Problemi numer një ështe  se, te parët popuj që shkruanin ishin  ata nga Lindja...pikerishte shkrrimi i Tatarisë, 3500   vite para krishti(nuk po shkojmi tek 6000  se  ato jane vetem disa  shenja  simbole e jo fjalë)
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> këto   studime janë nxjerrur nga studiues nderkombtar dhe si perfundim nxjerrin iden se; pellazget  ishin =*INTERMEDIER*=   ndermjetsues  që bartën nga lindja në perendim fjalë  të huaja por, ndoshta edhe anasjelltas ? 
> Qe  të mos e perseritim; kjo tem nuk  iu kushtohët  pellazgëve  por Linear A  dhe Liear B ..ju  lusim pra, të    bisedohet  vetem  rreth kesaj   qeshtjes; flm.



Po pra sepse indoevropiançja nuk ekziston por është pjellë e injorantëve!

Po të din gjuhën shqipe do ndërrojn mendimet , por mbasi që ata nuk e din, e dimë ne, prandaj duhet punuar. e dyta nuk e di a me qëllim largohen ndaj gjuhës shqipe apo me injorencë.

Por jo të gjithë, s'më kujtohet emnri i një studiesi të 19 shekullë, i cili ka thënë : mjafton pak të hulumtojsh në gjuhën shqipe për të dalë me gurë të çmueshëm dhe gjetur një burim ari.

Për të thënë MBASI QË PO SHKOJN AQ LARGË NË iRAN E SE DI KU, Për çka nuk po vinë kho tek gjuha shqipe që është shumë më afër gjuhëve evropiane, dhe ku gjinden rrënjët e një % të madhe të gjuhëve evropiane.

MË TREGO PËRSE SHKOPJN AQ LARGË TEK GJUHËT QË KAN SHUMË PAK NGJASHMËRI ME GJUHËT EVROPIANE NË KRAHASIM ME SHQIPEN.????

----------


## Kreksi

Illyrianboy, studiuesit  shkojnë atje largë  në lindje për arsye  që të ndahën gjuhët  si duhet  edhe një herë, te  ju kujtojmi se, para 70 000  vitesh ndodhi kataklizmi më  i madh që sot  e  kanë deshmuar studimet  shkencore,  kjo ndodhi në Sumatra,  Indonezi, mënjëherê pasi që kishin ardhur grupi iparë i familjeve nga Afrika  dhe shperthimi i vullkanit Tobo shkaktoi këtë ndarje të  gjuhve  te  posaformuara. Prandaj dijetarët duhen të ndjekin këtë  shtegë, si ato rrathët  e tronnditjes  së një termeti, sa  më largë  tyre kerkojnë aqë më pakë vrehën gjurmë te kësaj bashkësije  gjuhësh. 
Nga Sumatra e  deri tek ne,   është distanc  e largët, dhe  mos te harrrojmi  se, dega  jonë e Nehandertalianve nuk arrijti te prekët aqë  shumë  nga kjo fmilje afrikane, mbijetoj...sigurishtë që reliefi ndikoi...Perafersishtë  aty kah 35 000 vite më parë, gati se  tërë kontinenti yni u prek  nga kjo bashkësi   që  shpetoi nga kataklizmi i Sumatres. Bregu i Atlantikut pra  Franca e  pjesa e Spanjes  nuk u prekën aqê shumë  si edhe rrypi i Dinarikeve e deri në Atikë, pothuajse  shpêtoi nga kjo valê sepse  erdhi  mënjëherë epoka e akullnajave  per  shkaqe  ndryshimi të klimes....Uji favorizonte  jeten e kësaj  familje pra, që  nga kjo bertham u formua edhe gjuha shqipe si dhe raca jonë Adriate-Dinarike brakicefale   të formuara para 9000 vitesh ku këtë gjen e  ruajtem   deri në  ditet  tona..Huazimet  e  gjuhêve tjera  që erdhen  më  vonë  nga gupi Kaspianë, është e pamundur të injorohët, por në  thelbësi prap se  prap  gjuha shqipe  ruajti veçorit e veta, njashtu si ruajti edhe gjuha Kelte  në  brigjet e Atlantikut apo në shpellat  e Perrigordit në  Francë  e  Spanjë  pergjatë  Pirineve.

Do të flasim pataj për  grupin e dytë të formit të kësaj familjes Kaspiane...dhe lidhjet  që patën më kulturen e Vinçes, por mos harro  se  në bregun e Isteres=(I shterrun=terun, térr  terra  etj...) aty jetuan vetem 23  familje në kasolla    qëmirrreshin me peshkim...por  harroni  se para tyre  per  rreth  liqenit të Ohrit e  preses e Dorianit  jetonin  grupi i shpetuar i nehandertalve  edhe  pas akullnajave....pra këtu duhet  kërkuar  zanafillen e gjuhës  shqipe si dhe formimit të kësaj berthame të veçant...

Familja Kelte  shpëtoi dhe disa  grupe te familjes  Alpine si dhe Lapone  në  veri atje Skandinavi....Vetëm këto grupe të  izoluara  mbijetuan deri diku  dhe i rezistuan këtyre te ardhurve nga lindja...që më  nuk ishin afrikanë por pas 30 000  viteve bredhje  nëpër  Azi  ku i thyen berthamat e familjeve vendase mbeti  më  nê fund e  perqendruar  në  mes Kaspikut e Karpateve, Gangit  e Eufratit...e  gjitha  kjo ishte  hapsira  e popujve te shpetuar  nga kataklizmi i Sumatres  që ndodhi para 70 000  vitesh  dhe për atë  dijetarët  duhet  ti afrohën  qendrës  së  shperthimit  për  të gjetur  grimcat e gjuhëve te perbashkëta  të popujve europianë.

Për këtë arsyeje, duhet  fshirë nga mendja iden se  ne jemi pellazgoida kur  provat si në matematik që bëjnë 2+2=4, nuk bëjnë  5......!  kur dihët  se ishin tjetër  rac, dolikocefale, e  ne jemi braki...
por huzimet  gjuhËsore  janë diçka tjetër, e  permendem   më lart  se, si ka mundësi  që "ruka"  apo "roka"  të  ishte  shkruajtur  në tabletat e  argjiles  para 3400  vitesh  tek Lin B e ndoshta edhe tek Lin A  dhe si e vrejtem "rad" tek Lin A  2000  para  krishti...do thotë se janë huazime  të bartura  permes  këtyre  ndermjetsuesve, popujve endacakë  nga Kaspiku drejtë  europes, duhet  parë se  se si "déf"  "défi" instrument muzikor  që atja  popullësi sot e revandikojnë si të   tyrin, a  erdhi tek ne e si erdhi apo shkoi tek ata ujgurët, mandej   shprehja tjetër  për  muzikë; "makam" e  që tek ne thirret  "nakam" ...ETJ... pra  edhe ne duhet  gjermuar nga  lindja  pËr ti parë huazimet e  të mos humbim kohë  ps  ëndrrve  pelllazge që ishin vetëm se popull endacakë e kurrsesi stergjyshêsit tanë  dhe duhet të mburremi më atë që kemi sot,   ruajtjen e thelbit te  veçant  të  gjuhëve Dinarike- Adriatike   prej para 35 000  vitësh  nga epoka e Nehandertalit  (fshati gjerman ku u gjetë njeriu i kësaj periudhe)  Ti kthehemi tani Lin A  e  Lin B.....

----------


## illyrianboyful

> Illyrianboy, studiuesit  shkojnë atje largë  në lindje për arsye  që të ndahën gjuhët  si duhet  edhe një herë, te  ju kujtojmi se, para 70 000  vitesh ndodhi kataklizmi më  i madh që sot  e  kanë deshmuar studimet  shkencore,  kjo ndodhi në Sumatra,  Indonezi, mënjëherê pasi që kishin ardhur grupi iparë i familjeve nga Afrika  dhe shperthimi i vullkanit Tobo shkaktoi këtë ndarje të  gjuhve  te  posaformuara. Prandaj dijetarët duhen të ndjekin këtë  shtegë, si ato rrathët  e tronnditjes  së një termeti, sa  më largë  tyre kerkojnë aqë më pakë vrehën gjurmë te kësaj bashkësije  gjuhësh. 
> Nga Sumatra e  deri tek ne,   është distanc  e largët, dhe  mos te harrrojmi  se, dega  jonë e Nehandertalianve nuk arrijti te prekët aqë  shumë  nga kjo fmilje afrikane, mbijetoj...sigurishtë që reliefi ndikoi...Perafersishtë  aty kah 35 000 vite më parë, gati se  tërë kontinenti yni u prek  nga kjo bashkësi   që  shpetoi nga kataklizmi i Sumatres. Bregu i Atlantikut pra  Franca e  pjesa e Spanjes  nuk u prekën aqê shumë  si edhe rrypi i Dinarikeve e deri në Atikë, pothuajse  shpêtoi nga kjo valê sepse  erdhi  mënjëherë epoka e akullnajave  per  shkaqe  ndryshimi të klimes....Uji favorizonte  jeten e kësaj  familje pra, që  nga kjo bertham u formua edhe gjuha shqipe si dhe raca jonë Adriate-Dinarike brakicefale   të formuara para 9000 vitesh ku këtë gjen e  ruajtem   deri në  ditet  tona..Huazimet  e  gjuhêve tjera  që erdhen  më  vonë  nga gupi Kaspianë, është e pamundur të injorohët, por në  thelbësi prap se  prap  gjuha shqipe  ruajti veçorit e veta, njashtu si ruajti edhe gjuha Kelte  në  brigjet e Atlantikut apo në shpellat  e Perrigordit në  Francë  e  Spanjë  pergjatë  Pirineve.
> 
> Do të flasim pataj për  grupin e dytë të formit të kësaj familjes Kaspiane...dhe lidhjet  që patën më kulturen e Vinçes, por mos harro  se  në bregun e Isteres=(I shterrun=terun, térr  terra  etj...) aty jetuan vetem 23  familje në kasolla    qëmirrreshin me peshkim...por  harroni  se para tyre  per  rreth  liqenit të Ohrit e  preses e Dorianit  jetonin  grupi i shpetuar i nehandertalve  edhe  pas akullnajave....pra këtu duhet  kërkuar  zanafillen e gjuhës  shqipe si dhe formimit të kësaj berthame të veçant...
> 
> Familja Kelte  shpëtoi dhe disa  grupe te familjes  Alpine si dhe Lapone  në  veri atje Skandinavi....Vetëm këto grupe të  izoluara  mbijetuan deri diku  dhe i rezistuan këtyre te ardhurve nga lindja...që më  nuk ishin afrikanë por pas 30 000  viteve bredhje  nëpër  Azi  ku i thyen berthamat e familjeve vendase mbeti  më  nê fund e  perqendruar  në  mes Kaspikut e Karpateve, Gangit  e Eufratit...e  gjitha  kjo ishte  hapsira  e popujve te shpetuar  nga kataklizmi i Sumatres  që ndodhi para 70 000  vitesh  dhe për atë  dijetarët  duhet  ti afrohën  qendrës  së  shperthimit  për  të gjetur  grimcat e gjuhëve te perbashkëta  të popujve europianë.
> 
> Për këtë arsyeje, duhet  fshirë nga mendja iden se  ne jemi pellazgoida kur  provat si në matematik që bëjnë 2+2=4, nuk bëjnë  5......!  kur dihët  se ishin tjetër  rac, dolikocefale, e  ne jemi braki...
> por huzimet  gjuhËsore  janë diçka tjetër, e  permendem   më lart  se, si ka mundësi  që "ruka"  apo "roka"  të  ishte  shkruajtur  në tabletat e  argjiles  para 3400  vitesh  tek Lin B e ndoshta edhe tek Lin A  dhe si e vrejtem "rad" tek Lin A  2000  para  krishti...do thotë se janë huazime  të bartura  permes  këtyre  ndermjetsuesve, popujve endacakë  nga Kaspiku drejtë  europes, duhet  parë se  se si "déf"  "défi" instrument muzikor  që atja  popullësi sot e revandikojnë si të   tyrin, a  erdhi tek ne e si erdhi apo shkoi tek ata ujgurët, mandej   shprehja tjetër  për  muzikë; "makam" e  që tek ne thirret  "nakam" ...ETJ... pra  edhe ne duhet  gjermuar nga  lindja  pËr ti parë huazimet e  të mos humbim kohë  ps  ëndrrve  pelllazge që ishin vetëm se popull endacakë e kurrsesi stergjyshêsit tanë  dhe duhet të mburremi më atë që kemi sot,   ruajtjen e thelbit te  veçant  të  gjuhëve Dinarike- Adriatike   prej para 35 000  vitësh  nga epoka e Nehandertalit  (fshati gjerman ku u gjetë njeriu i kësaj periudhe)  Ti kthehemi tani Lin A  e  Lin B.....


Po po, provo provo të i futish sllavët në Linear RAD dhe RUKA pallavra.

Të kam thënë unë edhe më parë, lashtësia hyp vetëm deri tek Ademi njeriu i parë, dmth për afërsisht 7000 vjet më pak a më shumë, se po më vjen mërzi, me i hy llogaritjes, se e kam mundësin për të gjetur saktësisht vitet, dhe nuk ka asnjë provë që shkon kundër kësaj ama hiq.

civilizimet më të vjetra jan të mezopotamis, vinça, egjipti, azia, që ngjiten deri 6000 vite më së vonti.

mund të themi se civilizimi vinça ka mundësi të jetë para profetit NOEIT dhe pastaj vjen periudha e re dmth. mbas Noeit, kaq.

70,000 vjet për mu jan pallavra! s'ka asgjë që dëshmon këtë

----------


## Kreksi

Nuk e thash une se  "rad"  e "ruka" janë  balte, por janë te njohura edhe tek ata, mos etiketo    koti ( nuk hyjnë sllavet këtu per  çka  flasim ne e  qe  ti per  çudi i cek pa  nderpre, pse  e  prish  temen koti ? se  kuptoj.......janë huazime  nga ana e  tyre,  provat u xjerren, pse  i ngatrron gjerat koti ? ..
Me  shqipen zberthehen te  gjitha  enigmat,  pa dyshim  qe  edhe prej kohes  së A damit..=apo =â-dâmi=  mund te  shkojmi edhe  tek kopshi i Edenit=E-dhéna(kopshti i dhuruar i ushqimeve) që te tjerët, e  quajnë =édén= édis (letone)=(me hanger)....si e shihni, janë  fjalë te para shembjes  së kulles  së babelit...gjuhë te perbashkta.
 Permes  shqipës mund te shkojmi   deri tek origjina e  gjuhëve, por nuk guxojmi te prekim deri atje, ndersa  Linear  A  e  Lin B keto  mudn ti prekim sepse duhet prekur  dhe studiuar; prandaj duhet ulemi ne tavolin nuk zgjidhen ndryshe keto proleme....

----------


## illyrianboyful

> Nuk e thash une se  "rad"  e "ruka" janë  balte, por janë te njohura edhe tek ata, mos etiketo    koti ( nuk hyjnë sllavet këtu per  çka  flasim ne e  qe  ti per  çudi i cek pa  nderpre, pse  e  prish  temen koti ? se  kuptoj.......janë huazime  nga ana e  tyre,  provat u xjerren, pse  i ngatrron gjerat koti ? ..
> Me  shqipen zberthehen te  gjitha  enigmat,  pa dyshim  qe  edhe prej kohes  së A damit..=apo =â-dâmi=  mund te  shkojmi edhe  tek kopshi i Edenit=E-dhéna(kopshti i dhuruar i ushqimeve) që te tjerët, e  quajnë =édén= édis (letone)=(me hanger)....si e shihni, janë  fjalë te para shembjes  së kulles  së babelit...gjuhë te perbashkta.
>  Permes  shqipës mund te shkojmi   deri tek origjina e  gjuhëve, por nuk guxojmi te prekim deri atje, ndersa  Linear  A  e  Lin B keto  mudn ti prekim sepse duhet prekur  dhe studiuar; prandaj duhet ulemi ne tavolin nuk zgjidhen ndryshe keto proleme....


Jo ti po i përmend, jo unë po i përmend më vjen mërzi të diskutoj për gjëra të tilla, por të iu këthemi temës!

*PO RO SU* është nga fjalët e linearit A.

Çka është interesant se, edhe sot e kësaj dite e përdorim këtë fjalë ashtu si është: ka POROSU; ke POROSU; kan POROSU; kam POROSIT; POROSI

nga rrënjët *PO+RRO+SU,* 

*PO = pohim, RRO = jetë, dhe SU = që unë e lidhi me SUKIN* = pazarin e Arabishtës sepse tjetër shpjegim personalisht nuk mund të gjejë.

pra POROSI që në ditën tona është e barabart me URDHËR PËR DËRGIM TË MALLRAVE

çka kuptojm se fjala POROSI që ne përdorim sot rrjedhë nga PO+ pohim + RRO = mbajtje në jetë, dhe SUK = pazar, sepse posositja apo furnizimi me mallë është mbajtja në jetë e komercit, 

me këputje të stockit( rupture de stock) vdes komerci, pra POROSU = mbajtje në jetë të komercit, SUKIT = PAZARIT

a je i të njetit mendim kreksi, a sheh siç e shoh unë apo jo???

----------


## Kreksi

=PO ROSU= mendoj se duhet tË lexohet nganjëherë  edhe mbrapshtë, nuk duhet  besohet aqë shumê deshifrimit  të leximit  pra  kujdes, duhet  të  ishte:
=PO  û  RrôS= Po  u  shkrua në Rras, u regjistrua,  u vendos, u  po ros it, u gatua, u gâtos etj...
Te  gjitha deshifrohen me shqipen por duhet  mundim koncentrim dhe bashkêpunim, ndoshta na duhet  edhe një i treti  person do  ishte   e nevojshme,
 dhe në fund të mujit do ta japim  një  permbajtje, si te  duash, flasim  ...

----------

